# Problème avec alimentation macbook blanc



## omni (24 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

À la maison, 2 mac : 1 macboock pro 15'' de janvier 2008 et un macboock blanc (celui de mon épouse) de juin 2008.

Depuis une semaine, le chargeur du macboock blanc ne fonctionne plus ! Quand on le branche sur l'ordi, aucune lumière, ni orange, ni verte...
Pas de problème visible de fils dénudés etc... comme on en a parlé souvent. Il a l'air nickel, mais ne fonctionne pas... Il ne recharge pas le mac.
Donc depuis 1 semaine : le macboock blanc est rechargé via le magsaf du macboock pro...
Questions :
1- le blanc risque-t-il quelque chose considérant que son chargeur délivre 65 W (si mes souvenirs sont bons) alors que celui du pro en donne 85 ,

2- je suis bien sûr hors garantie de quelques semaines...quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu le cas ??

Merci


----------



## pierre22 (24 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour

Cela peut t'aider : http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t292094.html

Cordialement


----------



## omni (24 Juillet 2009)

Merci bien, il semble que je puisse tenter d'appeler Apple... Mais franchement mon câble à l'air impeccable...


----------

